# Great service



## wikus (27/1/17)

Big thanks to juicy joes, I placed an order online, easy payments and great telephonic support, definitely a trust worthy retailer.


----------



## ShaneW (2/2/17)

wikus said:


> Big thanks to juicy joes, I placed an order online, easy payments and great telephonic support, definitely a trust worthy retailer.



Thanks @wikus glad we could be of assistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

